# favorite dog breed



## Rocko

I've had three diffrent kinds of dogs....an English Bulldog, Chocolate Lab, and Black Lab. I loved all the dogs the same, but my favorite breed is the English Bulldog. All three dogs were exteremly stuborn, but the Bulldog took the cake. They are very high maintenance, but I love their cartoonish features and expressions. My favorite type of dog.


----------



## strollingbones

doberman


----------



## Rocko

strollingbones said:


> doberman



nice. I like the mini.


----------



## Sallow

German Shepards, Labs, Jindos, Shibas, Spaniels..heck..just about all of them are my favorites!


----------



## Sallow

My dog on the right..


----------



## Rocko

Sallow said:


> My dog on the right..
> 
> View attachment 17945



nice. what kind of dog is that?

edt: looks like a mix.


----------



## Sallow

Barry44sucks said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog on the right..
> 
> View attachment 17945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice. what kind of dog is that?
Click to expand...


Jindo..

Korean Jindo Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## strollingbones

mutts make the best pets....i have two mutts too






buddy....we got him last july






billie, clark, tiff......left to right







jake is our 12 yr old....we got him when he was one or so


----------



## Ropey

Turn into:






Rhodesian Ridgebacks are a grand dog and they can wrestle like the dickens.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Mutts.  My last dog was a product of a low fence.  A German Shepard hopped on over and had a brief encounter with a Keeshond.  She has the coloring of the German Shepard (sire) and the coat and tail of a Keeshond; her muzzle was a bit softer than the Shepard and she was both a herder and a watch dog.  At 54 pounds the perfect size dog - I wish we could have cloned her.

Now were planning on a new dog; I want a rescue dog, my wife wants a puppy.  We do not want a Great Dane, my youngest son has a GD puppy - 8 months old and 110 pounds.


----------



## Rocko

strollingbones said:


> mutts make the best pets....i have two mutts too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddy....we got him last july
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billie, clark, tiff......left to right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake is our 12 yr old....we got him when he was one or so



Someone once told me that dogs that rest in that position are dogs that feel very secure and safe. All my dogs would get in that position, but not often.


edit: i'm talking about the one belly up.


----------



## Rocko

Ropey said:


> Turn into:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesian Ridgebacks are a grand dog and they can wrestle like the dickens.



another one i'm not familiar with. looks like a good dog.


----------



## Mr Natural

A shelter dog like this guy:


----------



## strollingbones

you cant go wrong with an adult dog......two of ours were adults when we got them.....i hope buddy feels safe and secure.....i hope they all do.....


----------



## rightwinger

I have always had Australian Shepherds. Amazing intelligence, agility, good with a frisbee


----------



## Mr Natural

strollingbones said:


> you cant go wrong with an adult dog......two of ours were adults when we got them.....i hope buddy feels safe and secure.....i hope they all do.....



You're absolutely right!

Puppies, as cute as they are, can be a royal pain in the ass at times.


----------



## Douger

European bred Harlequin Danes are my fave but they have a short life span.
I switched to breeding these. Not to be confused with the ebonics speaking terrier half-breed nonsense.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YFWi8htw3s&feature=related]american bulldog weight pull no baiting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Here appears to be one crossed with another fantastic animal The Catahoula.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk3oU85YanI]American Bull Dog Mix Slow Motion Frisbee catch 60D @ 60 FPS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocko

Douger said:


> Here appears to be one crossed with another fantastic animal The Catahoula.
> American Bull Dog Mix Slow Motion Frisbee catch 60D @ 60 FPS - YouTube



The American Bulldog is one of the coolest dogs ever. I like all the bully breeds, even Pits.


----------



## Douger

Here's what the good doctor in Argentina came up with.
Smart and lots of fun.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_CNt-ywyhw&feature=related]Dogo Argentino - Um estilo de vida / por: ANA CLARA FRANCO - ACF - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocko

Douger said:


> Here's what the good doctor in Argentina came up with.
> Smart and lots of fun.
> Dogo Argentino - Um estilo de vida / por: ANA CLARA FRANCO - ACF - YouTube



I hate it when dog owners cut thier dog's ears.


----------



## Truthmatters

rightwinger said:


> I have always had Australian Shepherds. Amazing intelligence, agility, good with a frisbee



trhe herding does are my flavor too.

Aussies, bordercollies, cattle dogs.

I have a border collie, Aussie mix with tri color like that picture. She is about a year old now and I adopted her from the pound when she was about 3 months old.

My avatar is my Border collie, bernese mountain dog and hes about 2 and is 85 lbs.

I also have a boy cattledog and aussie mix who is about a year and a half old and has bright blue eyes and is a beautiful merle.

I have to admitt the bernese part was a surprize but a lovely one.


I love pound puppies with a herder bent.

I have no need for pure bloods like some do.


I will only ever rescue because the amount of dogs breed everhy year is nearly equal to the amount of dogs put down every year.


No one should be able to make money from breeding.

In my mind you should only breed for love ot the breed.


----------



## Douger

Australians are fantastic ! Too much hair for the tropics.


----------



## Douger

Barry44sucks said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what the good doctor in Argentina came up with.
> Smart and lots of fun.
> Dogo Argentino - Um estilo de vida / por: ANA CLARA FRANCO - ACF - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when dog owners cut thier dog's ears.
Click to expand...

I do too. Here in the tropics they have less fungus problems but I'd never do it.
A cotton ball and some alcohol and it takes all of 20 seconds to clean the damn ears.


----------



## Douger

I'm a dog freak but this will freak most people out.;-)~
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaJhJi8KObA&feature=related]Hungarian Komondor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

you dont cut a doberman's ears for that.....they are easy to clean.....keeps them from ripping the leathers all to pieces....thor has holes ...rips and tears that leave unsightly scars and lumps


----------



## Truthmatters

Douger said:


> Australians are fantastic ! Too much hair for the tropics.



there is a type of border collie that has short hair.

Its a mc Nabb border collie from cali.

cattle dogs also have short hair.

If you like aussies you would love a border collie.


----------



## Truthmatters

mcnabb border collies - Bing Images


----------



## Truthmatters

puli - Bing Images

pulis are halarious


----------



## Rocko

Truthmatters said:


> puli - Bing Images
> 
> pulis are halarious



I saw black one in New Jersey. Looks like a giant mop.


----------



## eflatminor

Labs are my favorite all around hunting and companion dogs.  This is Lucy, who'll soon be 14...but don't tell her that, she still runs like a puppy.  Extremely obedient, very happy dog:


----------



## Rocko

eflatminor said:


> Labs are my favorite all around hunting and companion dogs.  This is Lucy, who'll soon be 14...but don't tell her that, she still runs like a puppy.  Extremely obedient, very happy dog:



Black Labs are amazing! Smartest dog I ever had. They love to eat though .


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> German Shepards, Labs, Jindos, Shibas, Spaniels..heck..just about all of them are my favorites!



If I had a lot of room and could only have one dog, it would probably be a Lab.  Big Black Lab.  So lovable.  But I live in a condo so I had to get a Beagle, and so its hard not to go with Beagle.  But not all Beagles are great.  Mine was the traditional long leg tri color blue tick beagle.  My uncle said its the best kind.  I didn't know.  I just got her from someone who didn't want her anymore.  They were sick of taking care of her.  So she came to live with me for almost 15 years and she was a wonderful dog.  Some stray forever, she always came back.  She was such a bitch and would bark if you didn't give her food.  So greedy but in a cute way.  She loved to sleep a lot, but when we went out, she would sniff and run in those woods and chase rabbit.  My uncle was right.  She was really good at kicking up rabbits.  I never taught her.  It was all instinct.  And she would take on muskrat, possum, skunks, moles, water voles, but knew better with Raccoons.  They would have fucked her up.  She died about 2 years ago.  I had to put her down because of kidney failure.  It was so sad.  I don't want another dog unless I move in with someone else and they share in taking care of the damn thing.  Lot of work.  Wake up early, walk the dog.  Raining?  Doesn't matter.  Come straight home.  Can't go out after work because the dog needs company.  Can't go on trips or have to bug other people to baby sit.  Hair everywhere.  Then they get sick and cost you $1500 twice!  Screw that.


----------



## Truthmatters

Labs are great dogs


----------



## Truthmatters

A Beagal is a hound.

I have never owned a hound but they have a soft part in my heart.

I know its crazy but I just love the sound of a hound.

I love the sound of a hound getting their "hound on" as I call it.

That aourooo aourrrooooo just makes me smile every time


----------



## AquaAthena

Of the many breeds I have owned and loved, if I were going to buy a new puppy it would be another Peke. I love to look at their cute faces and they have the perfect disposition for me to enjoy. Laid back and very sweet and loving, if they are treated that way.


----------



## Truthmatters

Dogs are one of my top joys in life.

I go to the dog park as much to pet the other dogs as to treat my own to fun.


----------



## Mr Natural

Truthmatters said:


> A Beagal is a hound.
> 
> I have never owned a hound but they have a soft part in my heart.
> 
> I know its crazy but I just love the sound of a hound.
> 
> I love the sound of a hound getting their "hound on" as I call it.
> 
> That aourooo aourrrooooo just makes me smile every time




Our dog Buddy is a Beagle mix and he's got that hound thing down to science.

He's not the least bit needy; as long as you're somewhere nearby, he's happy.  He's got several distinctive barks:  his dog food bark, his "someone's at the door" bark,  his "there's cats in my yard" bark (he does not like cats one bit),  and, of course, his hunting bark which is more of a yelping/howling sound.

If anything ever happened to him I don't don't think I'd get another dog right away but if I did, it would be a hound of some variety.


----------



## Truthmatters

I love beagals but I have to admitt if I was to choose a hound it would likely be a basset hound.

They are just too cool


----------



## Truthmatters

Its like having a Big Dog in a small package.

I lean big dogs.

I have three and my smallest weights about 60 lbs.

I have about 200lbs of dog right now.


----------



## Mr Natural

Truthmatters said:


> Its like having a Big Dog in a small package.
> 
> I lean big dogs.
> 
> I have three and my smallest weights about 60 lbs.
> 
> I have about 200lbs of dog right now.




Friends of ours had a Great Dane.  Her name was Grace and she thought she was lap dog.

Ever have a 120lb sitting in your lap?

Sadly, she only lived to eight years.  

A great dog.


----------



## Truthmatters

I had a 100 pound lap dog who was a greater swiss mountain and lab mix.

Man I loved that big ole boy.

I have never gotten a dane because they only live about six years and have always thought it would be too hard to let go that soon.

Karma got me and I picked the boy in my picture from a poung thinking he was a border aussie mix as a tiny pup.

He fooled the Drs too.

UNTIL he kept growing and growing.

It turns out hes part Bernese mountain dog which do to some bad breeding practices in the past have only a  6 year life span.

He has bad hips and the heart of a lion.

I will likey only get to enjoy his big sweet self for a few more years.


I would love a dane.

I have others living with me though who would only want to go herding dog as a pick.

If I could I would have a dozen dogs and love every minute of it.


----------



## Si modo

Truthmatters said:


> A Beagal is a hound.
> 
> I have never owned a hound but they have a soft part in my heart.
> 
> I know its crazy but I just love the sound of a hound.
> 
> I love the sound of a hound getting their "hound on" as I call it.
> 
> That aourooo aourrrooooo just makes me smile every time


I had a Basset and their voice is just amazing.  I miss my Basset and I want another.

Right now, I have a West Highland Terrier (adoption from a friend's mother).

Before that, I've had two English Setters.

Here's my Westie:












My last English Setter (died two summers ago)


----------



## Si modo

Truthmatters said:


> I love beagals but I have to admitt if I was to choose a hound it would likely be a basset hound.
> 
> They are just too cool


Ya got that right!


----------



## Katzndogz

I have a poodle.  Extremely intelligent dogs, second most intelligent breed right after the Border Collie.   I have very little patience with dog training so a smart dog that can figure it all out is essential.   My dog is very much like a child, an extremely intelligent and well behaved child.  

That doesn't stop me from having a soft spot for Yorkies.  I love Yorkies, absolutely fearless little dogs.


----------



## Synthaholic

*favorite dog breed*


ALL of them.


----------



## Unkotare

Samoyed


----------



## Synthaholic

Past dogs:


















Current dogs:


----------



## Douger

Truthmatters said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australians are fantastic ! Too much hair for the tropics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a type of border collie that has short hair.
> 
> Its a mc Nabb border collie from cali.
> 
> cattle dogs also have short hair.
> 
> If you like aussies you would love a border collie.
Click to expand...

Interesting history
The McNab - California's best kept secret


----------



## Claudette

I love the German Shepherd have had em all my life. 

If you get a good one you have the best dog on the planet. IMO of course. 

I also have Border Collies. My dog Jake is 14 this year and he can still run the legs off a sheep. Highly trainable and super nice dogs. 

Jake is a short coated BC and he was a rescue dog. He's a MaCallum BC which is a line from Montana that they use on cattle. 

All my other dogs are pound puppies. Abbey is a GSD mix who I'm currently doing Obedience with , Zip is a Border Terrier mix and Murph is a Schnauzer/Poodle mix. 

I also have a GSD/Pit mix that I'm fosering for a rescue group. He's one great dog as well. 

I love all dogs but have my favorites like anyone else. 

How does one live without a dog in the house??


----------



## strollingbones

hubby saw a kid killed by a german sherpard....he wont consider that breed...it was hard winning him over to dobies....

why does syn overfeed his dogs?

english setters are beautiful dogs.....

yorkies are tough little things.....but its stupid for a 5 lb dog to attack a doberman....my dobie just looks real sad when attacked by small dogs...he normally just steps on them and holds them down with his paw...the little dog squeals..the little dog owner squeals


----------



## Sarah G

Barry44sucks said:


> I've had three diffrent kinds of dogs....an English Bulldog, Chocolate Lab, and Black Lab. I loved all the dogs the same, but my favorite breed is the English Bulldog. All three dogs were exteremly stuborn, but the Bulldog took the cake. They are very high maintenance, but I love their cartoonish features and expressions. My favorite type of dog.



Border Collie


----------



## Sarah G

Ropey said:


> Turn into:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesian Ridgebacks are a grand dog and they can wrestle like the dickens.



They're work dogs.  They need to run a lot.


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> Past dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current dogs:



Nice dogs.  The one sticking his tongue out at you will always be one of my favs.


----------



## Lovebears65

Boston Terriers. I miss mine so much


----------



## Truthmatters

Douger said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australians are fantastic ! Too much hair for the tropics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a type of border collie that has short hair.
> 
> Its a mc Nabb border collie from cali.
> 
> cattle dogs also have short hair.
> 
> If you like aussies you would love a border collie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting history
> The McNab - California's best kept secret
Click to expand...


a border collie is one smart dog.

You see them incommercials all the time (the fluffy black and white usually) because they are so pretty and are sooo smart they make great actor dogs.

If you get a herder you need to be very commited to your dog, they need lots of exersize and lots of mental interaction.

brilliant dogs


----------



## Si modo

strollingbones said:


> hubby saw a kid killed by a german sherpard....he wont consider that breed...it was hard winning him over to dobies....
> 
> why does syn overfeed his dogs?
> 
> english setters are beautiful dogs.....
> 
> yorkies are tough little things.....but its stupid for a 5 lb dog to attack a doberman....my dobie just looks real sad when attacked by small dogs...he normally just steps on them and holds them down with his paw...the little dog squeals..the little dog owner squeals


I've had large dogs all my life until this Westie that I now have (by accident, too).

Speaking of little dogs going after big dogs, the horse show crowd loves Jack Russel terriers, so lots of those at the shows.  A showing pal of mine also had big dogs - a yellow lab and a Rottweiler.  She and I would take our large dogs to the shows sometimes, too.  And, those JR terriers are notorious for their Napoleon complexes.  Both my dogs and hers were always getting challenged by those little dogs.  Jack Russels are often quite aggressive in my experience.


----------



## Polk

Dachshund


----------



## Douger

Polk said:


> Dachshund


Just the German ones.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Beagles!  I used to have a large kennel of beagles (45) adults.  I field trialed them with the AKC, rabbit hunted with them, showed them and sold beagle puppies.  Did all this for 18 years.  Beagles rock.  Nothing sounds better than a pack of beagles on the hot trail of a rabbit...


----------



## strollingbones

Big Black Dog said:


> Beagles!  I used to have a large kennel of beagles (45) adults.  I field trialed them with the AKC, rabbit hunted with them, showed them and sold beagle puppies.  Did all this for 18 years.  Beagles rock.  Nothing sounds better than a pack of beagles on the hot trail of a rabbit...




yea my neighbors pack of beagles trailed a rabbit right by my bedroom window at about 6 am......he had to work early that day and wanted to run them early....i go outside and shake my fist at him....i know if the pack is near he is up in the pasture watching and listening....i think the fist shaking amuses him


----------



## tinydancer

Barry44sucks said:


> I've had three diffrent kinds of dogs....an English Bulldog, Chocolate Lab, and Black Lab. I loved all the dogs the same, but my favorite breed is the English Bulldog. All three dogs were exteremly stuborn, but the Bulldog took the cake. They are very high maintenance, but I love their cartoonish features and expressions. My favorite type of dog.



I've had the blessing of having been a breeder and so I could get up close and personal with others.

As my last baby heads out into this world (catahoula champ) I've known Mastiff to a medio podenga, I've known the best of breeds that could take your breath away.

Italian greyhound. In no particular order here. Giant Schnauzer sp? unreal beasties. and or a Maaremma.

But my favorite of small ones a baby boston. My dad actually sacrificed my university fund to get a dog called " Cinnamon Saints Ben Beau". 

I'm glad he did. Years later I got into Ryerson anyway.


----------



## earlycuyler

I like Pit Bulls. Awesome dogs for the most part, but when they suck, they really suck.


----------



## strollingbones

oooooo love the bosties but i have not had good luck with them.... mass cell cancer


----------



## tinydancer

strollingbones said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beagles!  I used to have a large kennel of beagles (45) adults.  I field trialed them with the AKC, rabbit hunted with them, showed them and sold beagle puppies.  Did all this for 18 years.  Beagles rock.  Nothing sounds better than a pack of beagles on the hot trail of a rabbit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea my neighbors pack of beagles trailed a rabbit right by my bedroom window at about 6 am......he had to work early that day and wanted to run them early....i go outside and shake my fist at him....i know if the pack is near he is up in the pasture watching and listening....i think the fist shaking amuses him
Click to expand...


Oh thats too funny! I don't know what it is with beagles but it's like they "assume" you are on the same wave length as them.

Which is scarey btw....


----------



## strollingbones

earlycuyler said:


> I like Pit Bulls. Awesome dogs for the most part, but when they suck, they really suck.




manie will go nuts if he sees this post....but you are right....they are great dogs till they arent

a friend of mines was engaged in a battle with a pack of coyotes when my friend who had heard the battle start evened the odds by showing up with a .22......the pit continued her attack even after she had been wounded badly by the coyotes...he was able to save her...


----------



## earlycuyler

strollingbones said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Pit Bulls. Awesome dogs for the most part, but when they suck, they really suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manie will go nuts if he sees this post....but you are right....they are great dogs till they arent
> 
> a friend of mines was engaged in a battle with a pack of coyotes when my friend who had heard the battle start evened the odds by showing up with a .22......the pit continued her attack even after she had been wounded badly by the coyotes...he was able to save her...
Click to expand...


Ya, when they get going it can be a mess. The breed is getting better. The dog in the photo is a pit mutt from a litter of city roaming dogs. This dog is pretty safe and real good with kids.


----------



## strollingbones

looks like peedee from little rascals


----------



## tinydancer

earlycuyler said:


> I like Pit Bulls. Awesome dogs for the most part, but when they suck, they really suck.



I've known stellar pits. 

Pity on the breeding these days.  I'm big on terriers from Glen of Imaal (these are the little guys who go down a hole to kill badgers and the key part of the game is that they don't get disqualified for making a freaking sound I want two I want a whole batch of these sons of guns

Having to choose over the years I think know I know I've been blessed by my personal choices from Ridgeback to Catahoula.

I've loved them all.


----------



## tinydancer

earlycuyler said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Pit Bulls. Awesome dogs for the most part, but when they suck, they really suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manie will go nuts if he sees this post....but you are right....they are great dogs till they arent
> 
> a friend of mines was engaged in a battle with a pack of coyotes when my friend who had heard the battle start evened the odds by showing up with a .22......the pit continued her attack even after she had been wounded badly by the coyotes...he was able to save her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, when they get going it can be a mess. The breed is getting better. The dog in the photo is a pit mutt from a litter of city roaming dogs. This dog is pretty safe and real good with kids.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately pitts got bred out in the 80's and 90's as drug dolls.

I adore them. Big on staffs as well. but my personal fave is am bulls. I know some really great breeders.

With my old bitch up on board for dying, and these are hard moments, I love her so but her time is close, my husband and I are thinking black and tan  hound or blue tic hound. We love hunting dogs so much.


----------



## earlycuyler

strollingbones said:


> looks like peedee from little rascals



Acts like him to. When we are out and around this dog will always be where the kids are getting in trouble with them. I dont know what he is mixed with, but he is also an excellent squirrel dog.


----------



## tinydancer

mmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmm mmm mmm mmm

okey dokey pups I would kill for but never have....

baby chi chis  

My neighbor just got one and I love it to death but we already have a pool on when the bald eagle gets it. Or double whammy the cat next door.


----------



## Big Black Dog

strollingbones said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beagles!  I used to have a large kennel of beagles (45) adults.  I field trialed them with the AKC, rabbit hunted with them, showed them and sold beagle puppies.  Did all this for 18 years.  Beagles rock.  Nothing sounds better than a pack of beagles on the hot trail of a rabbit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea my neighbors pack of beagles trailed a rabbit right by my bedroom window at about 6 am......he had to work early that day and wanted to run them early....i go outside and shake my fist at him....i know if the pack is near he is up in the pasture watching and listening....i think the fist shaking amuses him
Click to expand...


When I lived in an apartment in Williamsburg, VA I had a beagle named Chester.  Chester loved to chase rabbits.  One night, about 2 am he pushed out the screen in the living room window and went out side.  He got on to a rabbit and was chasing it all around the apartment complex.  Lights were popping on all over the place because of the commotion.  I caught Chester and got him back into the apartment before too long and everybody got back to sleep.  I wasn't so popular for a few days but it wasn't long before the college girls were coming back around to take Chester roller blading with them.  He had a better social life there than I did.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WkEO6ZFEbY]'Mister Gibbs' changes toddler's life in Atlanta[/ame]

Mr. Gibbs.


----------



## earlycuyler

Big Black Dog said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beagles!  I used to have a large kennel of beagles (45) adults.  I field trialed them with the AKC, rabbit hunted with them, showed them and sold beagle puppies.  Did all this for 18 years.  Beagles rock.  Nothing sounds better than a pack of beagles on the hot trail of a rabbit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea my neighbors pack of beagles trailed a rabbit right by my bedroom window at about 6 am......he had to work early that day and wanted to run them early....i go outside and shake my fist at him....i know if the pack is near he is up in the pasture watching and listening....i think the fist shaking amuses him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I lived in an apartment in Williamsburg, VA I had a beagle named Chester.  Chester loved to chase rabbits.  One night, about 2 am he pushed out the screen in the living room window and went out side.  He got on to a rabbit and was chasing it all around the apartment complex.  Lights were popping on all over the place because of the commotion.  I caught Chester and got him back into the apartment before too long and everybody got back to sleep.  I wasn't so popular for a few days but it wasn't long before the college girls were coming back around to take Chester roller blading with them.  He had a better social life there than I did.
Click to expand...


Mine to. I make jokes about renting my dog to single men. This dog gets the chicks.


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> I love beagals but I have to admitt if I was to choose a hound it would likely be a basset hound.
> 
> They are just too cool



First basset I ever met was this old timer in a Florida snowbirds trailer park called "George". 

His favorite trick was to croon along to "Some Day My Prince will Come". It was so funny. He was just so adorable.


----------



## percysunshine

As I remember it, all dogs look pretty much the same at 3 am.


----------



## tinydancer

Big Black Dog said:


> Beagles!  I used to have a large kennel of beagles (45) adults.  I field trialed them with the AKC, rabbit hunted with them, showed them and sold beagle puppies.  Did all this for 18 years.  Beagles rock.  Nothing sounds better than a pack of beagles on the hot trail of a rabbit...



Kudos to you. Keeping a beastie on it's "made for the planet moment".

I love the bay. I think one of the things that I've missed the most is "the sound" with Dusty and Bad Ass gone (catahoulas).

Old Ruby Starr my only girl left tries, but there's nothing like a pack of hounds. Give me bayed solid every time.

Waaaay back I used to post at a great forum ACME Pets and there was this awesome beagle breeder....well I loved the heck out of her....she named one of her dogs after me.

"Boone". I pray to the good lord that pup went on to great things.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sarah G said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dogs.  The one sticking his tongue out at you will always be one of my favs.
Click to expand...


Aww, thanks.  I had Honeybear in my sigline for years at that 'other place'.


----------



## CMike

Labs. It's hard to find a more friendly breed.


----------



## WillowTree

Ropey said:


> Turn into:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesian Ridgebacks are a grand dog and they can wrestle like the dickens.



that is one beautiful dog.


----------



## WillowTree

I've had chocolate labs, black labs, beagles, one collie and of course my JRT.. I love the JRT over all the other breeds.


----------



## strollingbones

i wonder what makes us a breed person.....i have had a lot of different breeds and a lot of mutts.....i love my dobie....

i love my dobie even when he nearly knocks me over hitting my leg....then when he realizes it...comes back to make sure i am okay but hitting me with his nose as hard as he can in the chest....he just flys up and bam...there you are ...with the breath knocked out of ya...

he is a big 'lovebug' according to the vet and her girls...i sit outside the examine room.....yelling he is not a lovebug he is a killer guard dog....they spoil him....

he is still in trouble over barking at the kid getting on the bus....routine adjustments have been made


----------



## strollingbones

you could not give me a jrt.....no way no how...too many of my friends are being held captive by those mean ass little dogs....


----------



## Skull Pilot

I've had a couple of great huskies but I don't think I'll get another.  From what I've seen my two were not the typical and I would have a hard time not comparing any husky to this one



She's been gone 3 years now and I haven't really gotten over it.

That said I do have a soft spot for golden retreivers


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> you could not give me a jrt.....no way no how...too many of my friends are being held captive by those mean ass little dogs....



now now,, if you can handle a dobie a jack should be a cupcake..


----------



## WillowTree

Skull Pilot said:


> I've had a couple of great huskies but I don't think I'll get another.  From what I've seen my two were not the typical and I would have a hard time not comparing any husky to this one
> 
> View attachment 18197
> 
> She's been gone 3 years now and I haven't really gotten over it.
> 
> That said I do have a soft spot for golden retreivers



She was beautiful.


----------



## Skull Pilot

WillowTree said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of great huskies but I don't think I'll get another.  From what I've seen my two were not the typical and I would have a hard time not comparing any husky to this one
> 
> View attachment 18197
> 
> She's been gone 3 years now and I haven't really gotten over it.
> 
> That said I do have a soft spot for golden retreivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was beautiful.
Click to expand...


Yes she was a stunning little dog but she was also the bravest dog I've ever had.  We used to go backpacking with her all the time.  She went nuts every time I put her pack on her she just loved to work.

We used to let her pick the trails up mountains and in the woods where things weren't clearly marked and she never led us astray.

I don't think I'll ever love a dog like I did her.


----------



## AquaAthena

rightwinger said:


> I have always had Australian Shepherds. Amazing intelligence, agility, good with a frisbee


 
My brother loves his, too.


----------



## Douger

I wonder why they call them Australian ? They were created in the nation formerly known as USA.


----------



## AquaAthena

I have had and loved, four of these sweet, fun and perfectly dispositioned, kiddos...


----------



## Unkotare

Douger said:


> I wonder why they call them Australian ? They were created in the nation formerly known as USA.




Even here you have to try and throw in more of your broken-record anit-American bullshit? Get the fuck over yourself, asshole.


----------



## Unkotare

..................................................


----------



## Douger

A white dog makes a great companion. The black ones are always roaming the streets looking for something to fuck.


----------



## Douger

OK. Back to my reason for bumping. Gots me a McNab pup. Thanks to the one who suggested it. Smart little girl. 11 weeks today. I'm importing a small container with most of the agility stuff. Some will be made in my shop here.
Fun times.
Here's a smart lil Collie.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfdwlf3szgU]Border Collie Competition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

Douger said:


> A white dog makes a great companion. The black ones are always roaming the streets looking for something to fuck.



And in YOU they always find a willing participant.


----------



## busybee1980

Mutts are always the best


----------



## Douger

busybee1980 said:


> Mutts are always the best


That's what my mom( a revovered Jew) told me. I have at least 6-7 varieties in me and I'm stiill a fucking idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> I have always had Australian Shepherds. Amazing intelligence, agility, good with a frisbee


That's a beautiful dog.


----------



## lovemymutts

Rocko said:


> I've had three diffrent kinds of dogs....an English Bulldog, Chocolate Lab, and Black Lab. I loved all the dogs the same, but my favorite breed is the English Bulldog. All three dogs were exteremly stuborn, but the Bulldog took the cake. They are very high maintenance, but I love their cartoonish features and expressions. My favorite type of dog.



***********************************************************
LOL ,Your labs are the same breed just different colors.Love labs &EBD (they have very short life expectancies).We have 8 Weimaraners(talk about a stubborn breed),3 Mastiffs and 2 boxers(love the mugs those boys have).


----------

